# Walleye cheeks



## TIGGER

Do any of you guys keep the cheeks off the big walleyes?


----------



## freyedknot

You Bet!they Are The Best Part.


----------



## TIGGER

A little butter in a frying pan yum! Have you been fishing? I called larry about the lake and the waves 2 -4 footers


----------



## BigDaddy300

All the cheeks are kept from every eye we get. There use to be a problem about who would get to eat them. Then we came up with a rule. Who ever catches the fish gets to eat the cheeks. Problem solved.


----------



## kmb411

Crappie cheeks are great as well, if you get slabs over 12".


----------



## bronzebackyac

Those cheeks are awful don't eat them. Send them to me for inspection. I will even pay shipping. I would not want anyone to get sick by eating them. haha.


----------



## billybob7059

heck ya walleye checks are great! I also think they are the best part of the walleye.


----------



## fishingful

here is a tip if you get your fish cleaned up at erie if you dont ask for the checks they cut them out and keep them we got a 10 lb bag from them man that was some good eating


----------



## swantucky

I keep the cheeks off of all of my walleye from the 15 inchers all the way up to the big boys.


----------



## Master Angler

cheeks = the filet mignon of walleye. I recently cooked up the best batch ever - skewered cheek meats onto small slices of wild boar bacon w/ toothpicks. pan fried until the cheeks were done (no flipping) then made a caper remoulade dipping sauce... the best appetizer I have ever made and the combo of the cheek meat and wild boar bacon was phenominal.... now if i could just get another bag of cheek meats!


----------



## boaterfisherdude

does anyone no if saugeyes have meat on their cheeks?


----------



## peple of the perch

tigger
have u heard anything a bout the eyes at ladue


----------



## twistertail

Yes saugeyes do just like the walleyes, very good!


----------



## TIGGER

Master Angler I'm drulling all over my keyboard! Sounds like something from Julia Childs cooking show!

Peple of the perch I haven't heard anything about Ladue. Those fish should be ready to feed off post spawn. Trolling might be line. The night casting off rocks is so hit and miss right now. But if you find them they'll be nice ones!


----------



## Master Angler

Tigger..haha - yea my fishing buddy's were impressed. We didn't catch squat but we did eat very very well. I had been saving those cheek meats from last year for this year's first boat trip. We also dined on smoked rainbow trout stuffed with potatos, morels, hickory smoked onion, and wild boar bacon. The perch sandwiches were an afterthought compared to the other dishes. We did manage 1 dink perch all day..lol..


----------



## MoonDog

bronzebackyac said:


> Those cheeks are awful don't eat them. Send them to me for inspection. I will even pay shipping. I would not want anyone to get sick by eating them. haha.


I will share that burden with you!!


----------



## Shortdrift

TIGGER said:


> Do any of you guys keep the cheeks off the big walleyes?


I keep the cheeks from all the walleye I catch, not just the big ones. My wife doesn't care for them  Which leaves them for this "Good Guy"  .


----------



## liquidsoap

Never got a chance to eat our walleyes yet there still in the freezer but after reading this thread I had to take them out!
Must be really tasty!


----------



## smalliediehard

cheek meat is my favorite part of the walleyes,but ya don't get much unless its over 20 inches and get them to big,like 6lb+ and they don't taste good.


----------



## saugmon

The cheek meat is excellent-even on the smaller ones. I use an electric knife to fillet and de-cheak saugeyes. I've got a 1 qt freezer bag full,and another partial. That 1 bag is 1 mighty meal!

I pan fry mine in Fry krisp, YUMMY!


----------

